# London private clinics



## rs1984 (Dec 5, 2011)

Thinking of trying ovulation induction for baby no 2. 

Any London clinic recommendations please?


----------



## nikki76 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi rs, they all do it, even Argc does it 
I went to LFC but I didn't have a great experience but I heard great things for 92 Harley street

Good luck x


----------



## jeniR (Aug 20, 2013)

i went to City Fertility in Farringdon and so far they've been excellent. 
I only needed OV induction and as such they didn't make me have the expensive STD blood tests which are mandatory with IVF (although would have to have them if we go down the IVF route) .. Dr Martin (that's his first name - i cant pronounce his surname) is really lovely.


----------

